# ALL Betta Posters PLEASE READ before posting pictures



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

(edited, was misleading and false information)


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

To clarify, we actually do encourage posting pictures - but what we encourage is to upload the picture in your gallery, and then embed it in your post, not by using the "attachment feature", but as how is indicated in these videos: 

Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com 
There are two videos: 
"How to upload pictures" and 
"How to post pictures once they are uploaded"

We encourage this method because having pics in the gallery, then pasting them in the thread makes it easy for people to browse your gallery years from now and see your beautiful pics, pics that otherwise might get lost forever when the thread with your attachment gets buried by thousands of other threads. Remember, your gallery is linked to from all your posts, under your avatar. This way, even if you make a post even without pics, people will see that you have a gallery (the link only shows when there are actually pictures in your gallery), and they will click to view all your beautiful pics, be able to rate them, discuss them, etc. 

I hope this clarifies the misunderstanding. 
Please watch the videos for more information, they show you exactly how we encourage you to post pictures in your threads.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Guilty as charged. Like my easter island heads, i shall now call my self Dumb Dumb


----------

